# Hiding a Sub



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello,

First the question -- is it feasible to hide a sub in a closet or behind a wall and still have it integrate properly?

I believe I once read an article on hiding a sub, but can't locate it.

I have a primary listening room and now want to put some decent music with the TV, which is about to get mounted flush, behind a door that will swing up. I am thinking about using the Mirage Omistat speakers in surround and will need a sub. I'd like a completely minimal footprint in the room as I already dedicate a room to two channel music.

Thank you,
Nick


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You could go with an in-wall sub, or hide the sub under a coffee table or behind a couch, but I wouldn't put it behind a door in a closed closet. At the end of the day, you'll probably just have to experiment.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Subwoofer placement is tricky. I have trouble getting the sound I want without having to worry about hiding the sub. Aesthetically speaking, an in-wall sub will probably suit you best though. I would also avoid putting the sub in the closet.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Nick,
One unique approach to hiding a sub is to locate it under your floor (if your house has a sub-floor space), and use a grille, much as you would with a heating grille. A ceiling grille might work also. I don't know if this would work for you, but thought I'd pass it along as another option. Using it this way would have unpredictable sonic effects, but you might find them negligible for a sub application. You'd just have to experiment as Marshall mentioned.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

You can hide a sub. Its done all the time. However, you have to hide it so it still is functional. Mine is behind my equipment rack in a room corner. The corner location gives excellent room gain and even coverage, because the walls act as a 90 degree horn. The sub is totally out of sight behind the rack, but gives even coverage in the room.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

My friend uses two 15" subs located on each side of his screen. On the other side of the wall are two closets, so one is in each closet. It sounds very good. We did play around with position before we cut the holes in the wall though. He called the company who manufactured his speakers and go matching speakers covers. Slick.

Matteo


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine is hidden under stage. You can see how it is just a frame in the first picture and then covered with fabric in the second picture. It works great.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Yiu have a really nice HT. Are the LCR speakers behind the screen?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

The LR are behind the curtains. The subwoofer and center are below the screen hidden in the stage.
The stage makes a great place to hide a subwoofer.  

Matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Are the curtains acoustically transparent or do you pull them further back when you are using the system?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Are the curtains acoustically transparent or do you pull them further back when you are using the system?


I have to pull them out of the way when using the system. My better half picked out the curtains.  

Matt


----------

